# TV Display problem



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

Every time i turn on the tv the display is really sharp. I have only really noticed this when i launch COD Ghosts on my ps3, it is hard to tell if it is the same elsewhere. The only way i found to resolve the problem is by going into menu, picture, moving the sharpness once in any direction and it is back to normal. How do i fix this?

The tv is a Digihome 28180HDLED


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

reply please?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is it connected to a source of power that may be interrupted such as a "smart" surge protector or a mains that's switch controlled? I did some searching but all I found were your posts on other forums.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

no it isn't. I have found that it isn't just showing on ghosts. It is pretty much everywhere where the sharpness can be noticed. 
The tv is connected to a power extension


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

please reply...


----------



## namaste09 (Jan 26, 2014)

If your OSD is clear then TV settings should be set to Factory settings or try Firmware upgrade. I have seen this on Sony 4K 's too. Good query I need to study this more closely. However, I'm not familiar with this Brand.


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

it seems that has worked. Thank you

However i will test again later, i will post back..


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

still happening, seems it happens after hours of the tv being off


----------

